# WWII RAF fighter plane



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Found by chance in the Western Desert in Egypt. Take a look at the pictures 

Crashed plane of Second World War pilot Dennis Copping discovered in the Sahara desert | Mail Online


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

That's awesome, good find!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a very difficult salvage operation

1) in a dangerous area of the desert
2) very remote (difficult terrain)
3) how do you lift and carry such a delicate object??

I think the team have a tricky mission.......


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Looks like a very difficult salvage operation
> 
> 1) in a dangerous area of the desert
> 2) very remote (difficult terrain)
> ...


dodgy 

Egypt seizes dozens of heavy weapons likely smuggled from Libya and bound for Sinai Peninsula - The Washington Post


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I read that it was located in a military zone? So maybe the smugglers will stay away...

Would be a nice gesture if the army gets involved in moving it to a safer place, hopefully that will be the case.


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

Essex pilot?s final flight is found after 70 years (From Echo)
There is some more info here.... It appears the pilot came from 'my neck of the woods'


----------

